# Curtis & Fisher plow weights



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

I just joined, and I'd like to start of with a quick background of my situation and by asking a few questions. 

I live in the U.P. of Michigan, and we average over 200 inches of snow a season. We just built a new house, with a driveway that is touch over 300' long, about 12' wide, with a large area near the garage that is about 35' x 50'. I'm not sure if this classifies as a 'normal' home usage or not.

I'm going to have a plow put on my 1994 Chevy 1/2 ton, and I'm curious about the weights listed on the manufacturers' sites. I've narrowed my choices down to either a Fisher or a Curtis. The Fisher I wanted was the RD 7'6" model, but the dealer is out of this model (nothing like waiting until we get a 15" dump to kick me into gear to buy the plow - too bad I'm about a week too late). He offered to install the HD 8' model for the same price. The RD is listed at 630#, and the HD is listed at 717# (plus about 60# for the mount on both).

The Curtis plow is listed at 750# (not sure if this includes the mount) for the 1SP75 model I'm interested in.

The HD Fisher appears to be about the same weight as the Curtis, and I have an extra 6" to work with on the moldboard. But, this is listed on the Fisher web site for 3/4 ton and up. I'm not sure if the extra weight and 6" will only bog my truck down more and potentially cause problems quicker or not. On the flip side, it appears as if the Curtis is the same weight, but doesn't have the extra 6" to carry the extra snow (and weight).

The Curtis is about $400 cheaper, but the Fisher seems to be a higher regarded plow on this forum, and the dealer seems great. I'm not sure if the Fisher is worth the extra $400, or if I'm asking for trouble with the longer blade.

Any advice, input, feedback, guidance is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

anyone?


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

I've always ran Fisher. I have to say that the Curtiss plow looks good to me and I wouldn't be afraid to own/use one. I just left my old highway grage place and looked at snowkings.. Three of them, 2 yrs old and total junk. Now the town will go to bid for replacement and I'm willing to bet Curtiss will get the nod.


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I don't think I will go wrong with either plow, but I'm just a bit concerned about the extra load and weight of the 8' blade on the Fisher.

I'm in a bit of a bind, as I have to decide today by noon so the dealer can order the Curtis for me. I would have the Curtis installed next Friday, vs. the Fisher would be done tomorrow.

This is going to drive me nuts. Oh well, I didn't need to be productive at work today anyway.

Thanks again,

Scott



> _Originally posted by lamarbur _
> *I've always ran Fisher. I have to say that the Curtiss plow looks good to me and I wouldn't be afraid to own/use one. I just left my old highway grage place and looked at snowkings.. Three of them, 2 yrs old and total junk. Now the town will go to bid for replacement and I'm willing to bet Curtiss will get the nod. *


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

So am I nuts for even considering an 8' Fisher for my 1/2 ton? I'm planning on installing a set of Timbrens, so that should help a lot.

Thanks.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

With the snow you guys get up there, I'd want a V plow. Being in the UP of Michigan, I'd be considering a BOSS, no?


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

I thought about the Boss, and may still go that route, but I'm not a big fan of their hookup system, and they leave quite a bit of metal hanging on the truck compared to the Curtis & Fisher. I also thought about the Blizzard, as they are manufactured right here, but they too have quite a large frame that stays attached, as well as the light tower. Regardless, they are sold out for the season, so I'd have to drive a couple hours to get one put on (seems ironic).

I'd really like a V-Plow, but with the new house I just can't swing a new truck right now.

We ended up with about 24" out of the storm that just blew through. Funny how when the U.P. gets hammered it is normal, but they get 10" out east and it's all over the national news.

Thanks,

Scott



> _Originally posted by TLS _
> *With the snow you guys get up there, I'd want a V plow. Being in the UP of Michigan, I'd be considering a BOSS, no? *


----------



## JBZ71 (Dec 11, 2003)

If I were you I would stay away from an 8 footer on a half ton truck,too heavy IMHO,I would look at a Fisher Homesteader.If you just plan on taking care of your driveway,a lighter,smaller plow will make it easier on the truck and the whole set-up will last longer..Go a little smaller and lighter and your truck will thank you for it..It will take you a little longer maybe but so what.


----------



## VThick (Nov 26, 2003)

I had a 94 1/2 ton Chevy with a 7 1/2 foot plow and it worked just fine. I turned the torsion bars up 3 turns and that seemed to handle the weight just fine. I have since sold the old 94 and upgraded to a 2000 1/2 ton with a 7.5 rd fisher mm2. Instead of cranking up the torsions bars, I invested in a set of tembrens for $145.00. They were the best investment I have made. With the plow up I only noticed about a half inch drop in the front end. I'm a fan of Fisher so I would say go with a Fisher plow. Some day you may want to take on some driveways and having a real light duty plow may work against you. Just see it as a small investment that has the potential for a good return. Thats just my 2 cents.
Good Luck.
Gary


----------



## ebaron (Dec 27, 2002)

I have run both the RD 7.5 and the 8' HD on a GM 3/4 ton. They are both nice. The HD is definitely more plow (weight) and size, and you notice it (after running a 7.5). I lost some maneuverability, but you can obviously push more (I primarily do residential though). I'd vote for the 7.5' Fisher for a 1/2 ton. Throw a plastic deflector on top, if you need a little more height due to the long drive. 

Can't the dealer get another one in? It might be worth the drive to the next town.

Sorry, no experience with the Curtis.


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks. Where did you order the Timbrens from? I called around today and can't get them locally, but found a few places on the 'Net.

Thanks again

Scott



> _Originally posted by VThick _
> *...snip... I invested in a set of tembrens for $145.00. They were the best investment I have made. ...snip...
> Good Luck.
> Gary *


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

I really wanted the 7.5' RD as it is 87# lighter. It didn't sound like he could get one in the near future, and the next dealer is about a 5 hour drive away. He does have the 7.5' LD series, but these look pretty cheap compaired to the RD & HD, and are only $100 less (though it would save me quite a bit of weight).

I do plan a truck upgrade in a couple years, and the next one will be a 2500 HD, so this plow will fit nicely on that truck (or if it works out well I'll just keep this rig until it is dead).

Thanks.



> _Originally posted by ebaron _
> *I have run both the RD 7.5 and the 8' HD on a GM 3/4 ton. They are both nice. The HD is definitely more plow (weight) and size, and you notice it (after running a 7.5). I lost some maneuverability, but you can obviously push more (I primarily do residential though). I'd vote for the 7.5' Fisher for a 1/2 ton. Throw a plastic deflector on top, if you need a little more height due to the long drive.
> 
> Can't the dealer get another one in? It might be worth the drive to the next town.
> ...


----------



## Troop2814 (Nov 3, 2002)

*Fisher / Curtis*

Hi,

I have the same pickup (1994 Chev K1500) with a 7.5' Fisher and a set of Timbrens on the front. What a difference the Timbrens make!!! No slamming of the front end over large bumps and potholes. Makes it ride great with the plow on and no noticeable stiffness with the plow off. I will be very surprised if your plow dealer doesn't sell them. I also can't believe that another hundred pounds will make one bit of difference if you have the Timbrens. Where you are going with a bigger truck in the future - I wouldn't hesitate to grab the 8' setup.

IMHO

Take care. Think snow!!

Mike D


----------



## VThick (Nov 26, 2003)

*timbrens*

Sorry for the delay getting back to you, I just got off my 24 hr shift at the FD. I ordered my timbrens from BSAohio.com They costed $147 and even had free shipping. They are a snap to install. I think it only took about an hour to do.
Good Luck
Gary
If you have any other you can always E mail me


----------



## greenworldh20 (Dec 28, 2002)

we have a curtis and i never did like it...seems 'odd' to me. personally, i like western and fisher. blizzard plows are nice, but the hydros are soooooooooooooooooo slow. we just put a blizzard on our f-550, and it does plow alot of snow...it also is soooooooooooooooo slow to manuever. but it is a big freaking plow.

just my 2 cents.

brian


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: timbrens*

Thanks for the info. I ended up ordering a set from truckspring.com as they have a similar deal going (although I had to pay tax - that's ok though as the State of Michigan can use all the help it can get right now).

Also, I had the 8' Fisher installed today, and I'm very impressed. I'm going to give the torsion bars a crank tomorrow to help out until the Timbrens arrive, but the truck really doesn't seem overloaded like I thought it might.

Thanks again for the info.

Scott


----------

